# Weybourne gun emplacements, Norfolk



## losttom (Nov 11, 2012)

These emplacements are situated near the Weybourne military camp.
Throughout WW2 the Camp became an anti-aircraft artillery base and remained in use from 1936 until the last of some 1.5 million shells was fired on 2nd October 1958


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 11, 2012)

That's in remarkably good nick and chav free,thanks for sharing


----------



## RichCooper (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice report mate  good to see these things relatively free of vegetation as well


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice & no chavs a bonus! great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harry (Nov 11, 2012)

Top spot that, good report!


----------



## outkast (Nov 11, 2012)

was there last weekend, they have only just been dug out wich explains there good condition, apparently they had a bunch of prisoners from the local jail digging them out over several weekends.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 11, 2012)

Now that is a place I'd like to have a look around.


----------



## maxmix (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice pics, and un chavved too, what more could we want


----------



## richy142 (Nov 14, 2012)

outkast beat me to it , yes, the place is very clean. we missed the bit of the 2 top pics though. un-chavd probably because also its miles from any where. it would be a long walk with a tin of spray paint. well worth a visit.


----------



## Jet48 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good pics thanks for sharing


----------



## losttom (Nov 17, 2012)

richy142 said:


> outkast beat me to it , yes, the place is very clean. we missed the bit of the 2 top pics though. un-chavd probably because also its miles from any where. it would be a long walk with a tin of spray paint. well worth a visit.



On my first visit my camera battery died, I wasn't walking back again to get more as it is indeed quite a walk! These pics are from a few weeks later

Also I think the live site its on puts off the chavs


----------



## Munchh (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice to see in such good condition, thanks for posting


----------



## shane.c (Nov 18, 2012)

Great looking thanks for posting,


----------

